# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Israel & Jordan & possibly greece?

## MiddleEast

Hi,

I am going to Israel this august (5-16th) and i was wanted to stay there a bit longer and travel to jordan and see petra for a like 1-3 days and then to greece for like a week. I was wondering if anyone knows how much it cost to go to petra from i guess ellat is the most convenient. Also I was wondering if anyone knows if there are ferrys or somewhat cheap planes going to the greek islands or mainland greece? I am somewhat on a budget so I was wondering what the most cost effective way is because i want to see as much as i can around israel.

Thank you!!!

----------


## milfordplaza

In selecting our partners we look for companies that share our ethos of providing the best possible service and creative itineraries at reasonable prices.

----------


## GFI

IMO, you should visit Greece because it is outstanding country and tourism is a big business. Santorini is one of the most beautiful and natural island which is perfect for summer holidays.
Its white painted villages standing on the highest point of cliffs that are about 300 meters high and offering spectacular views. Santorini Island has also some beaches to offer with black and red sand like Kamari beach, Perissa beach and Red beach.

----------


## sankalppatil732

In selecting our accomplices we search for organizations that share our ethos of giving the most ideal administration and imaginative agendas at sensible costs.

----------


## davidsmith36

Israel and to a lesser extent Cyprus are thought to be sitting on vast quantities of natural gas wealth given the significant finds reported in the past decade.

----------


## MiddleEast

Hi,

I am going to Israel this august (5-16th) and i was wanted to stay there a bit longer and travel to jordan and see petra for a like 1-3 days and then to greece for like a week. I was wondering if anyone knows how much it cost to go to petra from i guess ellat is the most convenient. Also I was wondering if anyone knows if there are ferrys or somewhat cheap planes going to the greek islands or mainland greece? I am somewhat on a budget so I was wondering what the most cost effective way is because i want to see as much as i can around israel.

Thank you!!!

----------


## milfordplaza

In selecting our partners we look for companies that share our ethos of providing the best possible service and creative itineraries at reasonable prices.

----------


## GFI

IMO, you should visit Greece because it is outstanding country and tourism is a big business. Santorini is one of the most beautiful and natural island which is perfect for summer holidays.
Its white painted villages standing on the highest point of cliffs that are about 300 meters high and offering spectacular views. Santorini Island has also some beaches to offer with black and red sand like Kamari beach, Perissa beach and Red beach.

----------


## sankalppatil732

In selecting our accomplices we search for organizations that share our ethos of giving the most ideal administration and imaginative agendas at sensible costs.

----------


## davidsmith36

Israel and to a lesser extent Cyprus are thought to be sitting on vast quantities of natural gas wealth given the significant finds reported in the past decade.

----------

